# got my high standard today...



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i love my new high standard G.I
fit is good, trigger feel good, shoots good...
not bad....for $399+tax/new!!

anyone have questions???


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I always have questions! :mrgreen:

1. Where are the pictures?
2. How many rounds did you fire, and what kind?
3. Did the gun have any malfunctions, and if so, with which ammo?
4. What kind of groups did you get and at what range?
5. What is the trigger weight?
6. Does the pistol have a lot of sharp edges?


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

well i just fired 50rnds at range for function.

i was impressed a bit....
i dont have anyway to properly measure trig. pull wght. velocities..etc.

yes pictures say alot i'll get some posted soon.
my purpose for this? senn people ask about entry level 1911's.
like STI spartan,taraus,rock island.... and saw an "Armscore" mfg.
High Standard 1911 for $399+tax buoght it...Not bad at 15feet within
2" with american eagle amo.
afterwards took it home for clean an inspect notice some nice features
along the way that i like.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------

